# Grade my latest tankless install



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never posted pics of my work on here that I can remember. But I'll never get better if I don't get feed back. So let me have it!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Could only get one pic at a time to work


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

The air intake doesn't need a candy Cain. It can just go straight up with the screen. I like the set up, out here the first eighteen inches have to be of metallic material for the water lines and t&p. But it's clean. Better then 95% of the jobs I seen. What dip switches do you have on.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't use pex for the blow down. Nice clean install.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't care the drip leg on the gas. Should've come straight down past the shutoff.

Is that electrical plug good? Here we gotta have a 1 receptacle outlet for a tankless

BTW.....kudos for having the balls to show your work and ask for a critique. My hat is off to you.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like a beauty install. But what about insulation for the hot pipe? Does the T&P discharge splash out? Nice hammer arresters.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

At first I thought the cord was a bit short. But, it looks like you have the excess wrapped up behind the unit. 

Clean work sir!


----------



## andy.ahrens.7 (May 10, 2015)

My only nitpick is that the gas shutoff is supposed to point upstream where the gas flow comes from


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

andy.ahrens.7 said:


> My only nitpick is that the gas shutoff is supposed to point upstream where the gas flow comes from


Reason being? Intro would be nice.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

andy.ahrens.7 said:


> My only nitpick is that the gas shutoff is supposed to point upstream where the gas flow comes from



Huh????


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> Reason being? Intro would be nice.


Its not code, just good practice. If you point it upstream, and something where to happen to the joint that holds the ball together, you can still shut the valve. The other way you are S.O.L


----------



## andy.ahrens.7 (May 10, 2015)

Yeah sorry I should have elaborated a bit more. You are supposed to have the long end of the shut off pointing to where the gas is coming from and here it is code. In certain situations the shutoff may be further away from the appliance and in that case it's easy to figure out which way gas is flowing. Other than that it did look good


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

andy.ahrens.7 said:


> Yeah sorry I should have elaborated a bit more. You are supposed to have the long end of the shut off pointing to where the gas is coming from and here it is code. In certain situations the shutoff may be further away from the appliance and in that case it's easy to figure out which way gas is flowing. Other than that it did look good



I've heard that before and have always tried to point them towards the supply. I don't think it's a requirement around here though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never heard that before.... Different plumbers I've worked for have had different ways of doing things, all to code, sometimes they made a difference, sometimes not.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

andy.ahrens.7 said:


> Yeah sorry I should have elaborated a bit more. You are supposed to have the long end of the shut off pointing to where the gas is coming from and here it is code. In certain situations the shutoff may be further away from the appliance and in that case it's easy to figure out which way gas is flowing. Other than that it did look good



That's got to be the stupidest code I've ever heard of, that must be a local code.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> That's got to be the stupidest code I've ever heard of, that must be a local code.


I don't know if it's still code or not, but when my old boss worked in Grand Rapids ball valves were illegal. Reason being is because they view them as quick opening/closing valves. Gate valves only out there.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> I don't know if it's still code or not, but when my old boss worked in Grand Rapids ball valves were illegal. Reason being is because they view them as quick opening/closing valves. Gate valves only out there.


I hate gate valves. Every time I come across one it never works. End up cutting it out and replace with ball valve, when you come across one of them, you know its going to work 99% of the time.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> The air intake doesn't need a candy Cain.


In Alberta the inspectors require a 90 on the intake to prevent someone from putting something that can block it, like a piece of paper.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Grimmeute said:


> I hate gate valves. Every time I come across one it never works. End up cutting it out and replace with ball valve, when you come across one of them, you know its going to work 99% of the time.


Agree 100%! One building I worked on (Thankfully we dropped them, and when I went on my own they asked if I'd start doing their drains.. told them no way!), 7 story building 2.5"-3" gate valve from 1923... It always opened... but I'd let the pressure build for a half hour. Place is a death trap. I once replaced a 10' section of galvy with 14 repair clamps on it!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Grimmeute said:


> I hate gate valves. Every time I come across one it never works. End up cutting it out and replace with ball valve, when you come across one of them, you know its going to work 99% of the time.












No no no my fellow plumbing professional; you don't hate gate valves, on the contrary you love them. Love replacing them, love removing them, love getting paid to replace them. And an added plus, you chuck the gate valve in the re-cycling bin and get paid again. Imagine that, we sometimes get paid twice. Sounds kind of cool.......:yes:


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> In Alberta the inspectors require a 90 on the intake to prevent someone from putting something that can block it, like a piece of paper.


 I'm speaking on what I learned in my NSS certification class. The Navien rep said its best not to put a candy Cain on the air intake

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Grimmeute said:


> I hate gate valves. Every time I come across one it never works. End up cutting it out and replace with ball valve, when you come across one of them, you know its going to work 99% of the time.


Hate the design but love to find them on repairs as it is an automatic extra.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> No no no my fellow plumbing professional; you don't hate gate valves, on the contrary you love them. Love replacing them, love removing them, love getting paid to replace them. And an added plus, you chuck the gate valve in the re-cycling bin and get paid again. Imagine that, we sometimes get paid twice. Sounds kind of cool.......:yes:


I've replaced my own gate valve at a customer'd property many years later (and recycled it) so I got paid 3 times. We should go back to galvanized water pipe..........


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

You guys are right it is a extra. But lets go back to Galvy? Our wages are not worth that trouble. That's like a customer calling you saying they think there is a leak under the house and when you show up the 4" cast coming right off their stool has a huge hole in it. Looks like its been that way for 6 months or more and now there is a swimming pool of poo a foot deep and they start *****en because you tell them its going to be $350 for the repair and I'm not cleaning that up.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Big cheez said:


> I'm speaking on what I learned in my NSS certification class. The Navien rep said its best not to put a candy Cain on the air intake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Did he say why?


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I'll address the questions and comments when I get a minute.


----------

